# Am I doing something wrong ?



## gertvanjoe (15/7/15)

Got myself a Eleaf 20W with Kangertek Pro tank mini 3 . Put in some Twisp juice ( all I have ) and it tastes awefull even at 3V . A lot of spitting and and crackling from the tank . The juice seems to be quite thick . I am quite on my own here as to going to someones house to try something as I know no one that vapes


----------



## kev mac (15/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Got myself a Eleaf 20W with Kangertek Pro tank mini 3 . Put in some Twisp juice ( all I have ) and it tastes awefull even at 3V . A lot of spitting and and crackling from the tank . The juice seems to be quite thick . I am quite on my own here as to going to someones house to try something as I know no one that vapes


Is this the first time you've used this set up? what is the normal %pg-vg you use? have you checked the% on this bottle? I've never had any experience w/the eleaf or kanger so these are the only things I can think of.I'm sure someone's got more info out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (15/7/15)

Did you perhaps get spare coils for the Protank mini? If so, then try one of the other coils just to see if it is doing the same. I used mini protanks for a long time and you sometimes did get dud coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## deepest (15/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Got myself a Eleaf 20W with Kangertek Pro tank mini 3 . Put in some Twisp juice ( all I have ) and it tastes awefull even at 3V . A lot of spitting and and crackling from the tank . The juice seems to be quite thick . I am quite on my own here as to going to someones house to try something as I know no one that vapes


Where about are you I'm sure someone in your area wouldn't mind meeting up and assisting you.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (15/7/15)

The Twisp juices don't seem to work well in other devices - not in my experience anyway. 

I tried a twisp juice in my mAN before and it really wasn't all that great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (15/7/15)

Necropolis said:


> The Twisp juices don't seem to work well in other devices - not in my experience anyway.
> 
> I tried a twisp juice in my mAN before and it really wasn't all that great.


Yip, saw reports on that in this forum. Try another juice if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (15/7/15)

Twisp juice is mostly PG so your coil heads will flood very easily causing spitting etc i would only use twisp juice in a twisp. Go get some better juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (15/7/15)

A while ago I had the same problem with exactly the same setup my conclusion was that I bought a batch of bad coils. Switched to the aspire ETS and BVC coils was well worth it and in the long run cheaper because I got much better life from the coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (15/7/15)

Im from Secunda


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

Ok I think I'm the dom part of freedom. I had nut brittle ( Twisp ) in the twisp so I decided this stuff is sooo nice, lets see if we can screw it up a bit . So I put a little in the tank with the Pina Colada ( Twisp ). Realized afterwards, the Pina Colada actually has a burny taste. I must say it made the vape a much more pleasant experience but I still don't like the taste very much. Seems stuff with a pine apple undertone is not for me....


----------



## GadgetFreak (16/7/15)

@gertvanjoe Go to the Twisp store and try taking the twisp tank and screw it on your Eleaf just for tasting, you may just end up buying the tank!


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

Haha @GadgetFreak


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

must say the Eleaf iStick 20W and Kanger Mini Protank 3 I got from @GadgetFreak is amazing. I was used to the Twisp juices 18mg and got some juice ( white choclate ) from Lungbuddy today ( not on their site anymore but saw it at our local tobacconist ) and this stuff really packs a punch on nic. Will seriously have to go back tomorrow for another bottle of 0mg to half it with. I guess its the protank doing such a good job.


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

On a sidenote, this white choc taste more like it has some creamy cappuccino built in


----------

